# If infected, do I have to break down my Viv?



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a vivarium where 4 frogs died within a week. I didn't get fecals done. I couldn't even get samles because it seemed like the only deposits were blood. The condition of the frogs seemed a lot like ones that I've seen die of parasites. When I had this problem before in a small viv I flushed the water with metronidazole and sprayed down all the plants with metro spray. About a month later I got a soil and water sample tested for the little protozoas that were found in the frogs and there was no more so I put new frogs in with no problem. This new tank is a 55 gal. I could do the same thing but I didn't have fecals or necropsies done. This is a very elaborate viv. I really don't want to tear it down. Any suggestions?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

You probably won't like my answer.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I'm sure your prepared that people are going to tell you to gut it. 4 frogs in one week. Wow that sucks.

Gut it, bleach it, start again. or........

Sounds like it could make a nice terrarium?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Quaz said:


> I have a vivarium where 4 frogs died within a week. I didn't get fecals done. I couldn't even get samles because it seemed like the only deposits were blood. The condition of the frogs seemed a lot like ones that I've seen die of parasites. When I had this problem before in a small viv I flushed the water with metronidazole and sprayed down all the plants with metro spray. About a month later I got a soil and water sample tested for the little protozoas that were found in the frogs and there was no more so I put new frogs in with no problem. This new tank is a 55 gal. I could do the same thing but I didn't have fecals or necropsies done. This is a very elaborate viv. I really don't want to tear it down. Any suggestions?


Are there any live frogs left? If so ,it is not too late to get fecals done. If infected, I can't see simply flushing metronidozol in the viv as a cure. Metro is an antibiotic , not a dewormer or sanitizer. 
Yes, if there are nasties in your tank you will have to tear it down. If you do not want re-infection to occur.
Proper quarantine will eliminate future issues like this.

Rich


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I guess there's only one answer then. Man... I should have at least gotten a necropsy done on one of the frogs. One thing that was different about this viv. was that there was always a moldy smell. Like clothes that've been left in the wash too long. Also, And I think this was the cause. The first time this happened I put some of the plants from the infected viv in with my betta fish. Well, I thought it'd be cool to put the betta in the pond of this new viv. Keep in mind that it'd been months since the first incident so I had forgotten about the plants. Prior to putting the betta in there the tank had to have been running with frogs for two months or so with no problems with the inhabitants. Then two months later this. I guess I could still do soil and water samples from the viv.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

That's one of the issue with mixing species, even fish and such. The chance of cross-contamination is always possible. 
I have not heard of vivs smelling moldy like that . Strange. 
Too bad. Scrap that tank and quarantine ( fecals being an important step) everything from now on and and it will save you future grief. I don't know how accurate soil or water samples are. And if they are at all , it would greatly depend on the person running the fecals and doing the IDing of critters.

Rich


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Man I hate hard lessons
Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You can get moldy smells in viviaria that may not be vented properly. If the conditions/food sources are ideal for mold growths you can get a lot of fungal growth in the substrate which can cause the smell. 

Ed


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The comment.._ when i had this problem before.. _Presses on a buzzer. Keep an open mind to starting anew and differently.

Keep an open mind


----------

